# Where Can I Find Decent Fey Miniatures?



## Flynn (Jul 14, 2010)

Good Afternoon, All:

My next campaign will focus on fey, which puts me in a bit of a predicament. I use minis a lot at the table, and I don't have very many fey minis at all. Where would you suggest I look to find some decent fey miniatures? Do you have any recommendations on specific ones?

Thanks In Advance,
Flynn


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 14, 2010)

Collectible Miniatures Games - D&D Miniatures - D&D Minis Sorted by Creature Type - -- Fey

This is Troll and Toad. They have a nice selection of minis. Only 4 in heir creature type-fey section, but a lot of other ones can sub for fey. 

For fey, I might be tempted to go for non-D&D minis to make them more odd-looking.


----------



## rgard (Jul 15, 2010)

Dice4Hire said:


> Collectible Miniatures Games - D&D Miniatures - D&D Minis Sorted by Creature Type - -- Fey
> 
> This is Troll and Toad. They have a nice selection of minis. Only 4 in heir creature type-fey section, but a lot of other ones can sub for fey.
> 
> For fey, I might be tempted to go for non-D&D minis to make them more odd-looking.




Try searching on the Reaper Minis site:

Reaper Miniatures :: OnlineStore

Search by type of fey you want.  Faerie and sylph worked when I searched on those just now.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## humble minion (Jul 15, 2010)

There's a couple of decent ones in the Dreamblade range, which you might be able to find going very cheap on the second-hand market.  An ok redcap, a sprite or two and some plant creatures, and all manner of other weirdness which _could _be fey depending on how bizarre you wanted things to get...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 15, 2010)

Do a search for Arcana Unearthed, Arcana Evolved, Hackmaster or Fairy Meat minis.  They should all have things you'd like.

In addition, there is always the option to look for Elf minis in a smaller scale.  I've seen some over the years, so I know they're out there.

These days, I'd probably start at Noble Knight Games.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 15, 2010)

The Wargames Foundry has some very nasty high court Unseelie sorts in their Elves line. Be warned that the line is _not_ grandma friendly.






Bronwyn's Retinue is mostly safe for viewing.

As mentioned, Reaper has some nice examples as well.





Ice Queen





Fairy Queen





Fairy Princess





Fairy





Fairies





Fairies & Nymph





Sylph

Their Familiars sets also have a few faerie types. 

















(Warlord Familiars Pack I)





(Warlord Familiars Pack II)

The Auld Grump

*EDIT* Christmas Sophie 2007 has a figure that would work well for a fey, perhaps a Will-O-the Wisp


----------



## falcarrion (Jul 15, 2010)

check out the gallery section of the website " coolminiornot".
you will see various painted fairies form different lines.
If you want dark evil fairies check out freebooter miniatures.


----------



## ExploderWizard (Jul 15, 2010)

falcarrion said:


> check out the gallery section of the website " coolminiornot".
> you will see various painted fairies form different lines.
> If you want dark evil fairies check out freebooter miniatures.




Just be careful and make sure your computer is wearing it's raincoat before visiting coolminiornot. Just browsing the site subjects your computer to dozens of opportunity attacks.


----------



## Stereofm (Jul 15, 2010)

Otherworld minis and Freebooter have some decent ones too, even if there is less to chosse from than Reaper.


----------



## Storminator (Jul 15, 2010)

TheAuldGrump said:


> *EDIT* Christmas Sophie 2007 has a figure that would work well for a fey, perhaps a Will-O-the Wisp




Don't expect it to come painted like that tho! Sweet Jesus that's a nice paint job!

PS


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 16, 2010)

Storminator said:


> Don't expect it to come painted like that tho! Sweet Jesus that's a nice paint job!
> 
> PS



I am pretty sure those were painted by Meg - one of the very few that I consider a '10' painter. (I rate an '8' by my own judgment.) She does a beautiful, beautiful job.

The Auld Grump

*EDIT* I think Sophie may have to struggle with the whole Chaotic vil thing, she always looks so happy making snowmen, holding wassail bowls, dressed as a pirate, partying at Mardi Gras.... Though I might paint this particular model so she is instead holding The Black Cauldron....


----------



## Storminator (Jul 22, 2010)

TheAuldGrump said:


> I am pretty sure those were painted by Meg - one of the very few that I consider a '10' painter. (I rate an '8' by my own judgment.) She does a beautiful, beautiful job.
> 
> The Auld Grump




According to the folks at Reaper, it's Anne Foerster, their staff painter.

PS


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 22, 2010)

Storminator said:


> According to the folks at Reaper, it's Anne Foerster, their staff painter.
> 
> PS



I guess my list of '10' miniature painters increases by one then. Good to know. 

The Auld Grump


----------



## AJCarrington (Jul 23, 2010)

TheAuldGrump said:


> I am pretty sure those were painted by Meg - one of the very few that I consider a '10' painter. (I rate an '8' by my own judgment.) She does a beautiful, beautiful job.




Thanks for this link - simply beautiful stuff.

AJC


----------

